

Ask HN: What tasks you would give to your squire? - YogeeKnows

If your boss gave you a personal attendant&#x2F;secretary who is technically average, what are top ten of your repetitive tasks you would ask her to do so you can focus on your core skills.<p>E.g.
a. Teachers - can ask attendant to do rudimentary task of taking attendance&#x2F;cleaning boards&#x2F;handing out papers etc<p>b. Uber Taxi drivers - Can ask to clean the car, make sure it smells good, restock water bottles in the back seat for passengers, carry luggage etc<p>c. Airport Checkin counter personnel - Lift bags and put on conveyor belts.
======
MichaelCrawford
When I was a teaching assistant the teacher gave me some cash every day so I
could buy her lunch. That gave her time to grade papers.

I personally would have my squire read Havker News for me. Thst way I could
get some sleep.

